# propain ekano



## dmh875 (Aug 27, 2019)

hey all, anyone here riding a ekano? If so what's thoughts. I'm very close to pulling the trigger but there's very little useful info on them. 
My current options are the ekano in a mullet. Yt decoy or the kona remote 160. 
Love the idea of being able to mostly build it how I want from the start. Both the kona and yt have a few things right from the start id be looking at changing. 
Cheers!


----------

